# torque specs on 1999 nissan sentra head cylinder



## cuukie (Feb 5, 2006)

need help please. we are replacing valve seals on this 1.6 and need torque specs for head cylinder bolts,camshaft bearings and camshaft sprockets. any other advice would be helpful(such as replacing tensioner for timing chain,etc..) the car's mileage is at 100,713.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

cuukie said:


> need help please. we are replacing valve seals on this 1.6 and need torque specs for head cylinder bolts,camshaft bearings and camshaft sprockets. any other advice would be helpful(such as replacing tensioner for timing chain,etc..) the car's mileage is at 100,713.


There is a FSM available for Download in a STICKY in this section. Either that or a Haynes/ Chiltons manul will give you ALL the info you need. Get one of these, and then, if you have some specific questions I can help. It just takes WAY TOO LONG for me to get my info from ALLDATA posted online.

Also..............A Little SEARCH can go a long way! :cheers:


----------

